# TiVo Priority Update Request (20.7.2)



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

Noticed the TiVo Priority page updated to 20.7.2

TiVo Priority Update Request (20.7.2)

Does anybody have any information?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

maybe hdui final


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Let's hope the choppy 2XFF has been fixed.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

it will fix the useless guide lol


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

tivoknucklehead said:


> it will fix the useless guide lol


I doubt the guide problems have anything to do with programming or version numbers.


----------



## jaronclay (Aug 25, 2014)

Signed up for this and just got tubi.tv and another I've-never-heard-of-.tv app (children's programming). Not sure if that's the update or a coincidence.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

jaronclay said:


> Signed up for this and just got tubi.tv and another I've-never-heard-of-.tv app (children's programming). Not sure if that's the update or a coincidence.


Coincidence.

I just checked my Roamio Plus. Ameba TV and Tubi TV are in the "Add & Manage Video Apps" list.

They were checked by default ... not anymore.


----------



## webminster (Dec 13, 2016)

Coincidence, am not signed up and got them as well.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

webminster said:


> Coincidence, am not signed up and got them as well.


Same here, my Bolt also got the two new apps but my Bolt is still on 20.7.1 firmware.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

astrohip said:


> I doubt the guide problems have anything to do with programming or version numbers.


Sarchasm (intentional misspelling)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jaronclay said:


> Signed up for this and just got tubi.tv and another I've-never-heard-of-.tv app (children's programming). Not sure if that's the update or a coincidence.


It's a coincidence. I received them two days before the notice on a TiVo that has never been on the list.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

astrohip said:


> I doubt the guide problems have anything to do with programming or version numbers.


"lol"


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

jaronclay said:


> Signed up for this and just got tubi.tv and another I've-never-heard-of-.tv app (children's programming). Not sure if that's the update or a coincidence.


I got tubi tv too but am on 20.7.1


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm hoping it fixes the HDMI issues with the Bolt+. It's been annoying since I upgraded.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> I'm hoping it fixes the HDMI issues with the Bolt+. It's been annoying since I upgraded.


Yeah me too!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

hopefully someone just didn't open the priority page up, but the update is still months away like it happened before.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

It's almost 4 months now (got last update on 03-07-2017) and they seem to be only taking a short time lately when the priority page is up. *THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP!*

I also hope they fix the FF/REW. I was wondering if they would get to it. Also when in QM, sometimes it loses the audio in the beginning for a few seconds after an FF. That was not an original bug, I think they tried to patch it and failed...

*HAPPY* *FOURTH!!!*


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

samccfl99 said:


> It's almost 4 months now (got last update on 03-07-2017) and they seem to be only taking a short time lately when the priority page is up. *THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP!*
> 
> I also hope they fix the FF/REW. I was wondering if they would get to it. Also when in QM, sometimes it loses the audio in the beginning for a few seconds after an FF. That was not an original bug, I think they tried to patch it and failed...
> 
> *HAPPY* *FOURTH!!!*


I remember one update had the priority page up before it should have been up


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

ajwees41 said:


> maybe hdui final


Yup it is I bet!


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm guessing by the silence of this thread nobody has actually received the update yet?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm running two Bolts and no update. I'm cool with that. I don't anticipate them like I used to, though. I stopped even signing up for priority a long time ago.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

cybergrimes said:


> I'm guessing by the silence of this thread nobody has actually received the update yet?


I haven't and with nothing mentioned on twitter it might have been open too early with the update not ready


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

I signed up but haven't seen anything or read anything telling what this next update includes or fixes.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

definaltly not updated


----------



## --Scott-- (Feb 24, 2014)

cybergrimes said:


> I'm guessing by the silence of this thread nobody has actually received the update yet?


Nothing yet. Been waiting patiently.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I may be mistaken but my guess is we'll get the updates when we get them. Probably not before then regardless of how many people post here saying they have or haven't gotten them


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ADG said:


> I may be mistaken but my guess is we'll get the updates when we get them. Probably not before then regardless of how many people post here saying they have or haven't gotten them


I'd say this is a post that was posted because if it weren't here it wouldn't be here.


----------



## rie28 (May 14, 2017)

tivoknucklehead said:


> it will fix the useless guide lol


For Series 4 Boxes, YES.


----------



## rie28 (May 14, 2017)

astrohip said:


> Let's hope the choppy 2XFF has been fixed.


Hoping..


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the up side? the more often the thread is bumped, the more victims customers that will sign up!


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

I keep checking. I wish they would not put up the page until they are close. 20.7.1.RC2 was *THE WORST* update since they got all the bugs out of QM + SM, at least on a Roamio Pro (and my Mini). I do not know about the Bolt, they are not getting anymore money out of me for equipment...


----------



## toddk63 (Jul 29, 2014)

JACKASTOR said:


> Yeah me too!


+1 on HDMI no signal issue


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Bolt+ is new to me but video pixelates and Bolt+ hangs / slows on channel changes.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Well overall I have very few issues ever. But my cogeco tivo (pace box) has 12.7.1rc12 so not sure why that box has more revision than the bolt. One side note though the cogeco TiVo had the GSOD WHICH RESULTED IN THE REPLACEMENT OF said cogeco box. Sad day that was took 4 days to get new box.


----------



## JolietJake (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello. I am new on this forum, so please pardon if I don't know my way around. But I wanted to post our experience and thank all of you for the very valuable information all your posts had provided. (I also posted this on a thread relating to HDMI issues in 20.7.1, but wanted to let everyone here know this info as well.)

We just updated our Tivo Series 2 box to a Bolt + box and a number of Minis. We have a number of TVs -- Samsungs, Sunbrite (for outdoor) and our main TVs are two Vizio P-75 monitors. With our Vizio P-75 sets, we had exactly the same problem that everyone here has reported. Specifically, we had problems with the HDMI connection out of the Tivo Bolt + box. Display resolutions would switch unpredictably, sometimes the output would just cease, other times it would flicker or blink with increasing frequency until, after reaching seizure inducing levels, the entire output would cease. Or the display would look like it was in super slo-mo or it would look it was showing jerky stop-action animation. Initially, it seemed that restricting the output resolution to just 2160p or 2160ps would do the trick, but all the HDMI problems would resume almost every time the box came back up from standby or power down, or switched from Netflix/Amazon to live TV (or recorded TV).

We sent the first box back and got a replacement box. Which did exactly the same thing. Tivo tech support gave us quite a runaround on multiple calls, claiming everything from its the cables, its the fact that the box is plugged into a power strip (!), and do so on. Finally, I pointed out that they need to check out this discussion, and other related discussions, on this forum because there are clearly many people with TVs that don't work with their current firmware (20.7.1). At this point the customer service rep asks me to give him some time to consult with others.

He came back about 3-5 mins later to say that yes [get ready for this], this is indeed a "KNOWN PROBLEM" with the Vizio P-75 and a number of other TVs/monitors. He had no response to why they can't be up front and honest about this "known issue" and why they instead choose to be evasive and try to BS their loyal (and repeat!) customers with nonsense like "it's because you have it plugged into a surge strip".

But in any event, I wanted to reciprocate to all the useful posts from all of you that enabled me to pierce the scripts and so forth and get to some honest answers at Tivo and relay to all of you that that if you just press them, Tivo admits that this is a "known issue" and "their engineers are working on a fix that will be pushed as new firmware." They had absolutely no estimate of when a fix/patch will be pushed, and they would make absolutely no representation as to when it would be pushed.

Imagine how glad we are that we responded to their marketing emails and paid $1400 for a Bolt Plus along with a bunch of Minis (that they know don't work, but they're happy to take your $1400 for it) to replace our old box (that at least worked just fine with our TVs).

All the best to all, again thanks for the info that enabled us to get Tivo to man up and be honest. Hope they write good code to fix these problems and push new firmware quickly. We're watching you, Tivo!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

You gave us a very detailed post, but TiVo most likely does not want to make public any problems or more people will just go with their cable co.s DVR setup, that way if you have any problem with the cable DVR (most) cable co.s will give you in-home service at no cost, and will replace your equipment if that what it takes, again without any cost to the customer. I (and others) have a work-around for the HDMI problem, just put the TiVo in standby before turning off your TV, than when you want to watch again turn your TV on first then hit the TiVo button, works every time for me at least.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

lessd said:


> [...] just put the TiVo in standby before turning off your TV, than when you want to watch again turn your TV on first then hit the TiVo button, works every time for me at least.


Too bad the TiVo can't go into standby automatically, when you hit the "TV Power" button on the peanut remote.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Steve said:


> Too bad the TiVo can't go into standby automatically, when you hit the "TV Power" button on the peanut remote.


If it can be made an option. I need it running to keep my Mini units happy. Now, I have no problem with Standby. I use it for all my Mini units.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Steve said:


> Too bad the TiVo can't go into standby automatically, when you hit the "TV Power" button on the peanut remote.


If you set the power save option it will automatically go into standby after 4 hours of inactivity.

Edit: I think the lowest option allows Minis to still work


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Steve said:


> Too bad the TiVo can't go into standby automatically, when you hit the "TV Power" button on the peanut remote.


I use the TV Pwr button sometimes...

You can't even get them to put a Screen Saver in the software and many other things. They could learn alot from checking out the Comcast X1, although I would *NEVER EVER* get one, and I could with the contract my condo has with them.

*SO WHERE IS THE DARN 20.7.2 ALREADY???????????? *_(not that much is to be expected...)_


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> If you set the power save option it will automatically go into standby after 4 hours of inactivity.
> Edit: I think the lowest option allows Minis to still work


Mini's work, but if the host is in Standby, I get a "Searching for a tuner" message for five seconds. It's slow enough.


----------



## JolietJake (Jul 18, 2017)

lessd said:


> You gave us a very detailed post, but TiVo most likely does not want to make public any problems or more people will just go with their cable co.s DVR setup, that way if you have any problem with the cable DVR (most) cable co.s will give you in-home service at no cost, and will replace your equipment if that what it takes, again without any cost to the customer. I (and others) have a work-around for the HDMI problem, just put the TiVo in standby before turning off your TV, than when you want to watch again turn your TV on first then hit the TiVo button, works every time for me at least.


Thanks, lessd.

I will try programming our Harmony multifunction remote to do all that and see if that provides a workaround for the HDMI connection issues with the Vizio P-75. Fingers crossed. Very much appreciate the "heads up" on trying this. Will report back, hopefully later tonight. Though it feels like I could use a break from banging my head against this wall.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> If it can be made an option. I need it running to keep my Mini units happy. Now, I have no problem with Standby. I use it for all my Mini units.


The harmony remote automatically set it up for me when I programmed it. It simply asked if I needed a power off button.


----------



## JolietJake (Jul 18, 2017)

lessd said:


> You gave us a very detailed post, but TiVo most likely does not want to make public any problems or more people will just go with their cable co.s DVR setup, that way if you have any problem with the cable DVR (most) cable co.s will give you in-home service at no cost, and will replace your equipment if that what it takes, again without any cost to the customer. I (and others) have a work-around for the HDMI problem, just put the TiVo in standby before turning off your TV, than when you want to watch again turn your TV on first then hit the TiVo button, works every time for me at least.


Thanks again for this suggestion, lessd.

Unfortunately, it didn't do the trick for our setup using the Vizio P-75.

The Bolt+ still continues to exhibit the same problems. I am admittedly not an expert on these issues, but it seems like HDMI handshake issues seem the most reasonable hypothesis to explain what is going on. Anytime you switch channels, or switch to recorded TV and back to live, or to Netflix/Amazon and back to live, or even just turning the Tivo box on and off, it's basically just a random outcome as to whether it is able to accomplish the handshake and provide stable display output on the TV.

When it doesn't work and provides just a black screen or crazy flickering/blinking, it is unpredictable what ultimately gets it to work. At various times the fix has been to switch channels, switch the resolution of the output out of the Tivo box, unplug and replug the HDMI cable out of the Tivo box, or turning the box on and off. But it's not the same fix each time.

To channel Homer J. Simpson, "Stupid machine, do the same thing each time in response to the same stimulus in the same context."


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

JolietJake said:


> Thanks again for this suggestion, lessd.
> 
> Unfortunately, it didn't do the trick for our setup using the Vizio P-75.


Did you bring the Bolt out of standby before powering on the TV or, if the TV was on, changing the input to the Bolt input? If you use the power button on the Bolt remote to turn on the TV before bringing the Bolt out of standby mode, it will simultaneously start bringing the Bolt out of standby mode but the TV will turn on too fast and you will still have the issue. Press the Tivo button on the Tivo remote first to bring the Bolt out of standby mode, wait a few seconds and then press the power button for the TV.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

shwru980r said:


> Did you bring the Bolt out of standby before powering on the TV or, if the TV was on, changing the input to the Bolt input? If you use the power button on the Bolt remote to turn on the TV before bringing the Bolt out of standby mode, it will simultaneously start bringing the Bolt out of standby mode but the TV will turn on too fast and you will still have the issue. Press the Tivo button on the Tivo remote first to bring the Bolt out of standby mode, wait a few seconds and then press the power button for the TV.


You guys do realize this is a firmware issue and all the little things you do will never fix this issue. You have to wait till TiVo they themselves provide a fixed firmware. This will take time as there are hundreds of dif tv's out there... so the solution is patience currently. Yes it's a pain in the butt but getting upset is not going to solve it any quicker. My experience is TiVo will resolve the issue and peace will reign for a time in the TiVo universe again.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JACKASTOR said:


> *My experience is TiVo will resolve the issue and peace will reign for a time in the TiVo universe again.*


*REALLY??? I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING...*


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JACKASTOR said:


> My experience is TiVo will resolve the issue and peace will reign for a time in the TiVo universe again.


I agree this will get fixed. I'm not so sure about the time line. I'm not as emotional as Sam either. But since I'm happy with what works, and 99.9% of my content is 1080, I can wait (or die first) until stuff works. Nothing would make me happier to upgrade to HDR & 4k since I love to buy new stuff, but if I want problems I'll get married.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

samccfl99 said:


> *REALLY??? I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING...*


The best I can say to that is why do you even have a TiVo. Seems to me the issues you have can be resolved by dumping your TiVo and never looking back.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> I agree this will get fixed. I'm not so sure about the time line. I'm not as emotional as Sam either. But since I'm happy with what works, and 99.9% of my content is 1080, I can wait (or die first) until stuff works. Nothing would make me happier to upgrade to HDR & 4k since I love to buy new stuff, but if I want problems I'll get married.


Agreed how long it takes is up there in the air, but overall I am and have been 100% satisfied with TiVo.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JACKASTOR said:


> The best I can say to that is why do you even have a TiVo. Seems to me the issues you have can be resolved by dumping your TiVo and never looking back.


if a windows update introduces a bug(s), i don't stop using windows software and change to linux (though many may recommend it), i wait...and hope...for the patch to be released...hopefully...sometime...anytime - unless i have unlimited time and finances to dedicate to a change, and the bug impacts my only reason(s) for using the product.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

NorthAlabama said:


> if a windows update introduces a bug(s), i don't stop using windows software and change to linux (though many may recommend it), i wait...and hope...for the patch to be released...hopefully...sometime...anytime - unless i have unlimited time and finances to dedicate to a change, and the bug impacts my only reason(s) for using the product.


Exactly my point. Being negative, results in negative actions and just builds frustration


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JACKASTOR said:


> Exactly my point. Being negative, results in negative actions and just builds frustration


no, not exactly - your suggestion was to dump the tivo, not try to be more positive.

many of us are frustrated, and express this frustration in different ways, so i try to overlook the emotions, as i can readily sympathize.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Not to change the subject, but anyone seen hide or hair of 20.7.2? Been over 3 weeks since the page went up.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

NorthAlabama said:


> no, not exactly - your suggestion was to dump the tivo, not try to be more positive.
> 
> many of us are frustrated, and express this frustration in different ways, so i try to overlook the emotions, as i can readily sympathize.


No for him specifically yes... sarcasm was lost on you


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Steve said:


> Not to change the subject, but anyone seen hide or hair of 20.7.2? Been over 3 weeks since the page went up.


Not as yet. Still waiting patiently


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JACKASTOR said:


> No for him specifically yes... sarcasm was lost on you


no, it wasn't lost, i was attempting to politely point to why the comment probably wasn't helpful, based on legitimate and genuine frustration.

i've also never personally witnessed anyone actually calming down as a result of someone else saying to them "calm down".


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

I'd like to see the Netflix poor quality problem and the Odd Audio Dropouts problem fixed.

But like always, when it comes to TiVo fixing problems, I'm not holding my breath.

And if they're aren't fixed, then look for a Roamio Pro and Mini for sale in the classified section!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

keenanSR said:


> I'd like to see the Netflix poor quality problem and the Odd Audio Dropouts problem fixed.
> 
> But like always, when it comes to TiVo fixing problems, I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> And if they're aren't fixed, then look for a Roamio Pro and Mini for sale in the classified section!


Unfortunately I find it highly unlikely that apps in general, specifically on Series 4s (Premieres & Minis), and to some extend on Series 5s (Roamios) will improve much. The TiVo platform has too few users for these services to worry much about improving the apps on TiVo and the older platforms (Series 4 is 2009 or earlier hardware and Series 5 is 2013 earlier hardware) are older hardware that these companies are not going to go back and worry about.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> Unfortunately I find it highly unlikely that apps in general, specifically on Series 4s (Premieres & Minis), and to some extend on Series 5s (Roamios) will improve much. The TiVo platform has too few users for these services to worry much about improving the apps on TiVo and the older platforms (Series 4 is 2009 or earlier hardware and Series 5 is 2013 earlier hardware) are older hardware that these companies are not going to go back and worry about.


I pretty much agree, although there is no definitive proof that the Netflix app is actually the issue as the problem started with the last software update from TiVo; the timing is too hard to ignore. The Netflix app itself has gone through at least 2, maybe 3 iterations of updates from Netflix so I'm fairly confident that the app is not at issue.

In any case, since I've already moved on to solutions that work I'm not all that concerned about it anymore. And as I stated, if they aren't fixed, then I can go ahead with my plans to sell off the equipment.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

JACKASTOR said:


> You guys do realize this is a firmware issue and all the little things you do will never fix this issue. You have to wait till TiVo they themselves provide a fixed firmware. This will take time as there are hundreds of dif tv's out there... so the solution is patience currently. Yes it's a pain in the butt but getting upset is not going to solve it any quicker. My experience is TiVo will resolve the issue and peace will reign for a time in the TiVo universe again.


I assumed it was an issue that would get fixed eventually. I found the approach of putting the Bolt into standby mode a less frustrating way to deal with the issue.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> I agree this will get fixed. I'm not so sure about the time line. I'm not as emotional as Sam either. But since I'm happy with what works, and 99.9% of my content is 1080, I can wait (or die first) until stuff works. Nothing would make me happier to upgrade to HDR & 4k since I love to buy new stuff, but if I want problems I'll get married.


I'm really pleased with the improvement of the 480i picture quality that the Bolt provides as well as the performance of the streaming apps. I only paid $250 for the Bolt with all in service with the transfer of a lifetime S2. If I paid the $750 list price I might not be so forgiving


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Aug 3, 2010)

JolietJake said:


> Thanks again for this suggestion, lessd.
> 
> Unfortunately, it didn't do the trick for our setup using the Vizio P-75.
> 
> ...


I've had a P75-C1 and a Bolt+ since early February and I haven't experienced any of the problems you reported.

To be fair, we've normally used the TV's cast feature for Netflix and Hulu, while relying on the Bolt+ for recorded/live TV and Amazon Prime Video. I've never adjusted the Bolt+'s output resolution, which the TV shows as 2160p. I'm using Amazon Basics 10' HDMI cables, if that matters.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JACKASTOR said:


> The best I can say to that is why do you even have a TiVo. Seems to me the issues you have can be resolved by dumping your TiVo and never looking back.


Have I talked about issues in here? I have said many times that I *LOVE* my tivo, just hate Tivo, Inc or Rovi or whatever they are now. Joe K knows my complaints. He actually did not say anything bad about me in a response...LOL. HI JOE!

I was fine (well not fine because of the mods they should have been making these last few years), but THEN THIS 20.7.1 comes out with this crazy freaking FF/REW bug *out of the blue*, and also the audio not starting immediately (ok, rarely, but that's new) when coming out of FF in QM...well those 2 are inexcusable and also it has been over *4* months already and now taking a long time to put out 20.7.2 AFTER the priority page is put up.

_(here I deleted a tirade about past software screw ups and other things)..._ *To be sure,* I love the Guide and the 1P's and the app (out of network streaming, when working well) and QuickMode and SkipMode and of course all tuners continuously buffering and other various things (not many). I will rue the day my Roamio Pro breaks (got it 10/2013). All my recordings will go bye-bye. Maybe I won't care by then (hopefully a long time from now).

*SO DON'T ASSUME I WANT TO DUMP MY RP...WHEREVER DID YOU GET THAT IDEA???!!!

I LOVE MY ROAMIO PRO!!!!
*
_*AND WHERE THE HECK IS 20.7.2???  *(not here, I just checked...LOL)_


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

My Roamio is in the middle of what looks like a major update (i.e., it's taking quite a while)...

And it's back! New interface...not dramatically different, but a little cleaner, slight changes in colors, fonts, and icons, fewer items on the main page, looks like HD throughout (is there anyplace in particular I should be checking?).


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i apparently got this overnight, still looking through update...


eta: false alarm - vevo was added to video providers, and there was a re-sorting of icons in tivo central categories, but no update - still on 20.7.1rc2


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My Roamio is in the middle of what looks like a major update (i.e., it's taking quite a while)...
> 
> And it's back! New interface...not dramatically different, but a little cleaner, slight changes in colors, fonts, and icons, fewer items on the main page, looks like HD throughout (is there anyplace in particular I should be checking?).


Had you signed up on the priority update page?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

NYHeel said:


> Had you signed up on the priority update page?


Yes.

One minor nuisance...the menus no longer remember the last place you visited within them. E.g., if I go to Settings, Network, and then go somewhere else, when I go back to Settings, Network isn't highlighted; it's always the first entry.

Your location in My Shows still persists, however.

[edit] One major problem...on the subsequent data call, it deleted the local ABC, NBC, and FOX affiliates. I'm forcing another call now in hope that it will fix it.


----------



## HenryPolk87 (Nov 29, 2016)

Could this update be Spectrum On Demand for TIVO?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My Roamio is in the middle of what looks like a major update (i.e., it's taking quite a while)...
> And it's back! New interface...not dramatically different, but a little cleaner, slight changes in colors, fonts, and icons, fewer items on the main page, looks like HD throughout (is there anyplace in particular I should be checking?).


Maybe start a new thread? First person with 20.7.2 should have that honor.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Most of the current problems with TiVo have nothing whatever to do with the s/w on the TiVo. They keep making the same stupid errors with the program data. For example, the 08/05 episode of "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" is assigned to a prior version of the series. This is at least the third time this exact problem has happened. This indicates that *they are making no effort to fix the problems!*


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My Roamio is in the middle of what looks like a major update (i.e., it's taking quite a while)...
> 
> And it's back! New interface...not dramatically different, but a little cleaner, slight changes in colors, fonts, and icons, fewer items on the main page, looks like HD throughout (is there anyplace in particular I should be checking?).


Have you checked the firmware number in the help screen for the version number to see if it actually got the 20.7.2 update?

I signed up on my bolt and have not seen any updates as of today.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rjrsouthwest said:


> Have you checked the firmware number in the help screen for the version number to see if it actually got the 20.7.2 update?


I did and it did.


JoeKustra said:


> Maybe start a new thread? First person with 20.7.2 should have that honor.


Done.
20.7.2 has arrived!


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> [edit] One major problem...on the subsequent data call, it deleted the local ABC, NBC, and FOX affiliates. I'm forcing another call now in hope that it will fix it.


My locals were deleted too! I was able to go into the channel list and re-select them.

I *did not* get the 20.7.2 update.

*EDIT:*
I just notice there's no guide data for those local channels.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

On my channel list, they're there with the call letters, but no program data. (And CBS & CW are completely there, logo and data.)


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

biggest change I have seen on basic roamio besides menu realignment is the bolt color scheme now on roamio's looks like this was the hd menu completion


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Could this be a coincidence?

I entered my TSN on the day the Priority Page was created. After seeing it had started to roll out, I forced a connection: nada.

I went to the page again, entered my TSN again.

One hour later I forced a connection. It's downloading. Go figure.


----------



## HenryPolk87 (Nov 29, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Could this be a coincidence?
> 
> I entered my TSN on the day the Priority Page was created. After seeing it had started to roll out, I forced a connection: nada.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing and got the update.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> Could this be a coincidence?
> 
> I entered my TSN on the day the Priority Page was created. After seeing it had started to roll out, I forced a connection: nada.
> 
> ...


Probably a coincidence. I also entered my TSN the first day the priority page was up, and as word got out here that the update was rolling out I forced a connection and didn't get it either. A couple hours later I forced again and got the update, without reentering my TSN.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

I did not sign up the priority page this time (although I have in the past) and came home to a Pending Restart.


----------



## psywzrd (Mar 25, 2003)

I did not sign up for the priority page and I also got 20.7.2 (today I believe). Not really sure what's different except for the colors of the menus and the Tivo logo now being 100% grey.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Nothing yet here.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One minor nuisance...the menus no longer remember the last place you visited within them. E.g., if I go to Settings, Network, and then go somewhere else, when I go back to Settings, Network isn't highlighted; it's always the first entry.


ok, that blows. This was always very convenient..

(Though one place it NEVER remembered your place was Recently Deleted.. If you have more than a page of recently deleted, entering a show and back left would always put you back up at the very top of the list.. Which was a pain the few times I was trying to find a specific episode to un-delete.)


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Just signed up for the update, forced connect ~60 seconds later and it downloaded. That seems oddly fast, maybe update has simply been pushed out for all? Anyway installed fine on my 3TB WD drive, no lost channels either (Roamio OTA)


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

i just got my update, it changed my colors. How can I change them back?


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

tough joe said:


> i just got my update, it changed my colors. How can I change them back?


Yeah, problem with me also. I have Lasik monovision, and the new light menu colors on my Roamio is not enough contrast for me. I NEED the original high contrast colors back.

I'm sure I won't be the only person with eye contrast issues that will need a solution for this problem.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One minor nuisance...the menus no longer remember the last place you visited within them. E.g., if I go to Settings, Network, and then go somewhere else, when I go back to Settings, Network isn't highlighted; it's always the first entry.


To me that's not a minor problem. That's how I tell if my Tivo rebooted. If it resets to the top I check if there's been an update then I go around the house checking to see if I need to set the clock on various appliances after a power outage.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

tough joe said:


> i just got my update, it changed my colors. How can I change them back?


You don't. These are the colors that TiVo has been using on the Bolt since it came out. The Roamio/Premiere now have the Bolt user interface, including its colors and icons. The same thing happened a year or so after the Roamio came out; the Premiere got an update that gave it the Roamio yellow. Now we're all on Bolt white.

TiVo has never allowed you to choose colors; you're stuck with whatever color combination is currently in favor at TiVo headquarters.

We probably won't see another color change unless TiVo releases new hardware (in which case the new colors may be exclusive to the new hardware for a year or two). Although it looks like we may see an entire revamp of the UI rather than just color tweaks the next time TiVo makes big changes. (Search for "Hydra" to see videos.)


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I think i'm in the minority but i'm looking forward to Hydra. I like the darker color scheme. It's similar to what i had with FIOS Quantum.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tim_m said:


> I think i'm in the minority but i'm looking forward to Hydra. I like the darker color scheme. It's similar to what i had with FIOS Quantum.


I'm looking forward to Hydra as well. But assuming it will still be rolled out, I plan on trying it out on one TiVo first, before I commit to using it on all my TiVos.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

aaronwt said:


> I'm looking forward to Hydra as well. But assuming it will still be rolled out, I plan on trying it out on one TiVo first, before I commit to using it on all my TiVos.


I only have a Roamio and a mini so unless it is like most updates where it has to install on both i won't be able to test it on one.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...And it's back! New interface...not dramatically different, but a little cleaner, slight changes in colors, fonts, and icons, fewer items on the main page, looks like HD throughout (is there anyplace in particular I should be checking?).


Overall, I think the new interface is an improvement. The color palette has moved into the more current palettes that seem to be prevalent on the web and apps nowadays. Kudos to TiVo for not going to the full low-contrast route with the text colors that so many web sites seem to have done. That garish yellow bar is gone. Finally. Yea!

The menus appear to have been reorganized a bit. Once I found things, the new menu structure seems to make more sense to me. Another plus.

I'm still seeing some fundamental architectural issues with the software. BUGS! But that's not surprising.

With a designer in charge of Software Engineering at TiVo, one can expect to see that the priority will more of "how it looks" and less of "how well it works."


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tim_m said:


> I think i'm in the minority but i'm looking forward to Hydra. I like the darker color scheme. It's similar to what i had with FIOS Quantum.


Actually, the Hyrda color palette we have seen reminds me more of DirecTV than Fios Quantum. I have had both in the last two years with Quantum still in the house. Fios is garish, not dark.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> Actually, the Hyrda color palette we have seen reminds me more of DirecTV than Fios Quantum. I have had both in the last two years with Quantum still in the house. Fios is garish, not dark.


I didn't mean exactly alike but it does have the same guide colors. As well as some of the black translucent color.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tim_m said:


> I didn't mean exactly alike but it does have the same guide colors. As well as some of the black translucent color.


I have no idea what you are talking about. And I have Quantum currently. They are nothing alike.


----------



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

20.7.2 is horrid, visually, practically and otherwise too. My Roamio HD received it but my Plus hasn't. Since the update the HD is slower and there are stuttering issues with streaming from the Plus. The HD is in the den with hubby so I'm not constantly exposed to it. I don't know why the Plus didn't receive it and I really don't want it.  Well... at least now I know it's not dying, which is why I came here today.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

sheshechic said:


> 20.7.2 is horrid, visually, practically and otherwise too. My Roamio HD received it but my Plus hasn't. Since the update the HD is slower and there are stuttering issues with streaming from the Plus. The HD is in the den with hubby so I'm not constantly exposed to it. I don't know why the Plus didn't receive it and I really don't want it.  Well... at least now I know it's not dying, which is why I came here today.


For what it's worth several users commented they thought it seemed faster. Seems about the same to me. I haven't had any issues streaming with Netflix on our Roamio Pro. I've not tried Amazon Prime or Vudu yet.

As I mentioned in another thread, I'm waiting to see if my wife comments on the changes at all as I have not mentioned the update. 

Scott


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I never got the update, my Roamio and three Minis were all on the list. Looks like it's broken again for some.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'll be glad when my Roamios and Mini get it. I want a consistent interface across all my TiVos. Since my Bolts are my main TiVos that I use.


----------



## DaveInSD (Nov 16, 2016)

I find that I'm disappointed with TiVo updates more often than not. They should have a "do not update me" list instead of a Priority Update List...


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

DaveInSD said:


> I find that I'm disappointed with TiVo updates more often than not. They should have a "do not update me" list instead of a Priority Update List...


I am sure TiVo won't do this because it'd require supporting two, or more, versions of the software. Plus, they might be making changes at TiVo HQ that requires the most current version of the software to be on Tivos in the field.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

DaveInSD said:


> I find that I'm disappointed with TiVo updates more often than not. They should have a "do not update me" list instead of a Priority Update List...


:thumbsup: I stopped using the priority list last year when the releases starting having more new problems than improvements. Yet I still get these buggy releases almost on the first day every time, while those who sign up don't. I strongly suspect the priority list is nothing but a placebo now. I would gladly sign up for a "do me last after the bugs are worked out" list.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I've always wondered what the order criteria is for applying updates that are not on the priority list. Does anybody know? My best guess is that it might go by TSN in numerical order (?).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> I've always wondered what the order criteria is for applying updates that are not on the priority list. Does anybody know? My best guess is that it might go by TSN in numerical order (?).


Dunno. My one unit on the list gets updates quickly. Other unit has never been on a list and still hasn't received anything. Same for Mini units. I saw posted that TiVo may have stopped the roll out since the new/old bugs have been found. That's just a guess since TiVo never talks.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Dunno. My one unit on the list gets updates quickly. Other unit has never been on a list and still hasn't received anything. Same for Mini units. I saw posted that TiVo may have stopped the roll out since the new/old bugs have been found. That's just a guess since TiVo never talks.


Yeah, in retrospect, I was thinking about my two Premieres for those years and they had completely different TSNs, yet they would always get software updates within a day of each other.

If there are bugs, I sure hope to heck they stopped it and will do the right thing!!


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

More importantly. What's the hdmi connection like?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

JACKASTOR said:


> More importantly. What's the hdmi connection like?


For me, same as before on my Bolt +. Using the TiVo standby solves the problem for me.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

lessd said:


> For me, same as before on my Bolt +. Using the TiVo standby solves the problem for me.


Same here on my Bolt.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

sharkster said:


> I've always wondered what the order criteria is for applying updates that are not on the priority list.


I wonder how they determine which priority list Tivos don't get updated until after a crap-ton of non-priority list tivos get the update. I put two Tivos and a mini on the priority list the day it was posted here and so far 0 of 3 have been updated.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> I wonder how they determine which priority list Tivos don't get updated until after a crap-ton of non-priority list tivos get the update. I put two Tivos and a mini on the priority list the day it was posted here and so far 0 of 3 have been updated.


That sucks! Near as I can remember, back when I used to sign up for the priority list, it used to work very well. So many aspects of Tivo service have changed profoundly.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> That sucks! Near as I can remember, back when I used to sign up for the priority list, it used to work very well. So many aspects of Tivo service have changed profoundly.


Since I did receive 20.7.2 on a Roamio and Mini, both entered on the list 6/28, I would not have noticed that there was an issue. I'm in the "new/old bug not fixed" camp causing no more updates to be shipped. Last week I added another Mini and nothing yet.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Both of my Roamios got it right after the roll-out and I had not put any of my units on this priority list.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MikeBear said:


> Yeah, problem with me also. I have Lasik monovision, and the new light menu colors on my Roamio is not enough contrast for me. I NEED the original high contrast colors back.


I suggest you call them up and/or fill out a support request online.

You sound to have a true accessibility issue.. Hopefully the rest of us can use that to change back to non-horrible colors too.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I took a close look at my Mini this morning before I updated it to RC24. The yellow highlights seemed kind of weird. But I have also been using the Bolt since launch in 2015. So I guess I'm used to it. For me though, whether it was highlighted with yellow or white, they were both just as easy to see.

Prior I really never took notice that one was yellow and one was white. I only noticed that the selection was highlighted. But since I had no issue reading any text, I guess I never gave it any thought before.


----------

